# Fahrtechnik - was zuerst üben?



## 2gether (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
seit ich Anfang des Jahres 2 Fahrtechnikkurse gemacht habe, bin ich mit richtig Spaß im Gelände unterwegs und würde gerne noch etwas mehr Technik / Tricks üben, weiß aber nicht was am sinnvollsten ist.
In den Fahrtechnikkursen haben wir bremsen, Kurven fahren, steile Wege runter und Balance (Trackstand) geübt.
Nun würde ich gerne auch so Sachen machen wie Hinterrad in der Kurve versetzen, BunnyHop, Manual, droppen.
Ich habe leider nicht so viel Zeit zum Fahren und Üben (Job und Kind), deshalb wollte ich mich erstmal auf vielleicht 2 Tricks konzentrieren. Aber welche? Was könnt ihr denn so und wie habt ihr trainiert? Womit fange ich am besten an?
Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar!
Frauke


----------



## Principiante (28. Oktober 2010)

...öhm, würde sagen, zuerst den Bunny Hop. Der ist das A und O für Tricks.

Ich hatte ihn immer auf solchen "Geschwindigkeits_hügelchen_" geübt, die meist in verkehrsberuhigten Straßen die Fahrbahnen queren.
Das geht ganz gut.

Wenn nicht, dann im Wald/Park,-über einen kleinen Ast.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich schließe mich dem cxfahrer an: Trackstand! Den können die wenigsten Biker/Radler wirklich lange und souverän, dabei ist er die Basis für alles: wenn man nicht aus den Pedalen kommt, wenn man gucken will, wie die Strecke verläuft, wenn man langsam einen Trail runter oder rauf muss, in Kehren, vor Hindernissen... Ich übe ihn immer beim Gassiradeln, wenn ich auf meinen Hund warte. Und das braucht er: Übung!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Oktober 2010)

oh ja, das ist auch mein erstes großes Ziel: Langsamfahren/Stehen ohne Umkippen  Aber mit Klickpedalen übt sich das schlecht.
Die neuen Pedale liegen im UPS-Lager, vielleicht kauf ich morgen Schuhe, und dann übe ich (bis zum Umfallen wäre jetzt die falsche Redewendung  )
Dann will ich mich über Hindernisse trauen


----------



## 2gether (29. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Dann werde ich also weiter am Trackstand üben; bisher klappt es noch nicht so richtig lange, aber es wird besser. Und dann versuche ich mal, ob ich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr einen BunnyHop hinbekomme.
Wenn's klappt, mache ich ein Video davon


----------



## Iselz (31. Oktober 2010)

trackstand kann man auch prima mit anderen üben... nennt sich dann schneckenrennen -> quasi wer am langsamsten eine abgesteckte strecke absolviert hat gewonnen  abgesehen davon würd ich am anfang an einer gaaanz leichten steigung üben, geht erstmal einfacher...


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Oktober 2010)

Trackstand  ich hatte mir fest vorgenommen nach jeder Tour 5 Minuten vor der Tür dran zu hängen und das zu üben...

Wer den kann, der ist im Gelände immer auf der sicheren Seite (wenn man nicht gerade von Lebensmüdigkeit erfaßt wird  )


----------

